# Issues updating Kindle Touch to v5.3.2



## MelKen (Jan 20, 2013)

I attempted to update my Kindle Touch this evening using the instructions on Amazon. However, I received an error message during the update, then the screen went blank. After a few moments the black bar at the top of the screen appeared with the time, battery status and the three dots that indicate WiFi is turned on but not connected. 
I can't seem to get it to do anything else since. I tried restarting the Kindle (holding the power button for 20seconds, etc) and reconnecting it to my computer. Nothing has worked. I can turn it off, and it goes into sleep mode when I leave it on, but that's it.

Has anyone else had this issue? And if so, any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melkin,

welcome to KindleBoards.  I'm sorry to hear about your problem with the update

is it fully charged?  You might try plugging it in.

Betsy


----------



## MelKen (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

Yes it is fully charged.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

To start with, let's make sure you are really restarting the Kindle.

Press and hold the power button for at least 40 seconds. Time it on a clock. Ignore *anything* that happens on the screen or with the power light during that time, just keep holding the button.

When your thumb hurts  release the power button. In a few seconds you should see the startup screens, boy under the tree and so on. If you don't then you haven't waited long enough.

If you restart it and you still only get part of the screen, that's not good. 

At that point I'd contact Kindle Customer Services. Even if it is out of warranty, kick up a fuss saying that it was working fine until you installed a firmware update that they put out. I hope they will help you out.


----------



## MelKen (Jan 20, 2013)

Morf said:


> To start with, let's make sure you are really restarting the Kindle.
> 
> Press and hold the power button for at least 40 seconds. Time it on a clock. Ignore *anything* that happens on the screen or with the power light during that time, just keep holding the button.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just emailed customer service, so hopefully they can help. I just bought it in August, so they had better not give me any issues with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MelKen said:


> Thanks, I just emailed customer service, so hopefully they can help. I just bought it in August, so they had better not give me any issues with it.


It's still under warranty, then. They should be fine. Amazon's Kindle Customer Service is legendary.

Let us know what happens!

Betsy


----------



## MelKen (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I had call in, but basically when the device gets to that stage, its dead. So they are sending me a new one. I have to say they were very friendly and helpful, even if they couldn't fix my issue. 

Thanks for your helps guys!

Mel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear they came through for you!

Let us know when you get the new one.

Betsy


----------



## MelKen (Jan 20, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad to hear they came through for you!
> 
> Let us know when you get the new one.
> 
> Betsy


So the replacement came in yesterday, WAY quicker than expected. 
Of course, right off the bat I've got issues. For some reason it won't download my Archived Items to the home screen and I can't send my Library to the Kindle. I'm sure I could load them using my USB cable, but I'd rather everything be working correctly. 
Not to mention I'm a bit paranoid because this one needs to update to 5.3.2 and after what happened last time i tried, I'm kinda scared to do it. Especially since when I tap on settings, Update Kindle is greyed out, so I'd have to go the same route as before and update via the USB cable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is your new PW registered to your account? Go to settings and make sure it's registered. If it is registered, try de-registering it and re-registering it. If that doesn't work, try selecting "Restart" from the menu and try the registering, etc again.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## MelKen (Jan 20, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is your new PW registered to your account? Go to settings and make sure it's registered. If it is registered, try de-registering it and re-registering it. If that doesn't work, try selecting "Restart" from the menu and try the registering, etc again.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> ...


Thank you! That's pretty much the only thing I hadn't thought to do! Worked like a charm!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MelKen said:


> Thank you! That's pretty much the only thing I hadn't thought to do! Worked like a charm!


Great! Glad to hear you're up and running!

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

MelKen said:


> Not to mention I'm a bit paranoid because this one needs to update to 5.3.2 and after what happened last time i tried, I'm kinda scared to do it.


Since this one is new and doesn't have your content on it yet, I would have thought this the ideal time to update since it's the least risk of losing your content (personal documents etc).


----------

